# Help - my chicken yard smells bad



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I have never had this problem before. I almost wonder if it is b/c of all the rain, the chicken yard has not had a chance to dry out, I had to go rescue a chicken the other day and sank up to my ankles in mud - i think the only reason they can go out there is b/c they are so lightweight. It is like a layer of mud over a layer of water. 

Anyway it has a bad odor. I was looking for ideas on what I could put down - would lime be okay or is that bad for the chickens? Or do i have to put something over the lime? Is there something else that might work better?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use the lime for my chicken area. I would remove them during application so they don't inhale all the powder but then put them in no problem. Make sure it is just calcium carbonate not some other type of lime product. I think it works great.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I would add on top of the lime a layer of bedding from the barn. I rake the pen and remove the waste hay to help minimize the mud in the duck run and chicken run. It really helps and the chickens enjoy scratching in it.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah i've been putting the waste hay in the chicken yard - at least someone can enjoy it.


----------

